# Twiggs Co. lease looking for members



## Raybaby (Jun 11, 2017)

1100 acres. 17 memberships. All stands are club stands. Campsite, no power or water. 5 Deer limit per membership. Both bucks must have 4 on one side. Hogs, turkey, bear also. Good road system. 825 dollars per year. 3 openings at this time.  Email raybaby188@gmail.com for more info.  Awesome group of people.


----------



## BillOrdway (Jun 11, 2017)

*Twiggs*

A little better info on location.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2017)

Lols. U could email for more info.


----------



## BillOrdway (Jun 11, 2017)

I did at 1034 am this morning


----------



## jdburton (Jun 11, 2017)

*club location*

I received an email back this morning stating property was between Adam parks road ,96hwy and highway23. near the intersection of savage creek and Richland creek !


----------



## Raybaby (Jun 17, 2017)

All who have replied via email have had there questions answered. Thank you for your interest gentlemen.


----------



## Raybaby (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you to all who inquired about our hunting club. I enjoyed meeting several of you and had a good time showing our property. Our club is filled for the 2017-2018 year. Good luck to all this coming year. Thanks again. Ray Cookson


----------

